# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2014



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2014 às 03:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mai 2014 às 12:43)

25,9ºC, a subir mais lentamente do que ontem


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mai 2014 às 16:43)

29ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2014 às 00:54)

Depois de ter 16ºC, eis que se levanta um vento de NE moderado que me aumenta a temperatura repentinamente para os actuais 19,3ºC. 29 km/h.

Edit 01:11: 20,1ºC. 
48 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2014 às 09:39)

Bom dia. Volta a haver vento e a temperatura a aumentar repentinamente mesmo sendo já de manha. Mínima de cerca de 12 graus. Sigo agora com 21,1 e vento moderado a forte de NE. Rajada máxima de 59 km/h.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mai 2014 às 10:41)

Já nos 23,2ºC


----------



## Agreste (2 Mai 2014 às 11:15)

Primeira noite tropical em Faro: mínima de 21,8ºC na estação do MikeCT.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mai 2014 às 12:14)

Boas, por aqui, tive a 1ª noite tropical do ano, com 20.1ºC. Nunca me lembro de ter uma noite tropical tão cedo, já tem acontecido em Maio mas tão cedo acho que nunca aconteceu. 

Outro facto importante, é que hoje entramos oficialmente na 1ª onda de calor no Algarve, é o 6º dia consecutivo com a temperatura máxima acima de 5ºC em relação à média.

O tempo está doido e aguarda-se mais uma semana tórrida com temperaturas bastante acima da média no Algarve.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mai 2014 às 13:13)

28ºC


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2014 às 13:51)

*31,9ºC *neste momento, e já esteve nos *32,1ºC*.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mai 2014 às 15:02)

30,3ºc


----------



## aoc36 (2 Mai 2014 às 16:11)

numa hora tive alterações de temperaturas, derivado algum vento que se começou a sentir de forma muito ligeira. Máxima do dia por enquanto de 31.8, mexeu para os 29.3. Actual 29.5


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2014 às 16:35)

Por aqui a máxima está nos *33,3ºC* e com 32,4ºC neste momento...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mai 2014 às 16:58)

Máxima de 30,6ºC, o aparecimento de nuvens altas e algum vento, impediu de subir mais....
Neste momento 29,5ºC


----------



## Thomar (2 Mai 2014 às 19:28)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui a máxima está nos *33,3ºC* e com 32,4ºC neste momento...



Belos registos, no sul do país, alentejo e algarve!  
Autêntico verão aí por baixo!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Mai 2014 às 12:48)

27,5ºc


----------



## MikeCT (3 Mai 2014 às 17:21)

A minha estação deixou de transmitir dados esta tarde, fica offline até eu ter tempo de ir lá acima..

01:20 - Já está ON de novo, marcou 0,4mm de chuva porque andou de pernas para o ar uns minutos :P


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Mai 2014 às 10:41)

Isto hoje promete!
Neste momento já 26,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Mai 2014 às 13:50)

30,1ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Mai 2014 às 15:55)

31,1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Mai 2014 às 13:38)

29,8ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Mai 2014 às 16:19)

É a loucura!


----------



## Geiras (5 Mai 2014 às 16:36)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> É a loucura!



Às 16h Beja seguia com 31,1ºC, Serpa com 31,7ºC.

Finalmente dados correctos e fidedignos, boas leituras aí na terra quente  

De facto uma boa aquisição do RS


----------



## homem do mar (5 Mai 2014 às 20:45)

Boas hoje vi um terra em espanha mais propriamente da andaluzia que chegou aos 35.5 que foi o El Granado que ficava relativamente perto de Alcoutim se existi-se ponte não havendo tem que fazer uma viagem de 1 h e 15 min para la chegar. Esta temperatura foi a mais alta de espanha do dia de hoje já parece verão para aqueles lados


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2014 às 21:43)

Estremoz: bom tempo com a máxima do ano a fixar-se hoje nos *29,7 ºC*.

Nos primeiros cinco dias de Maio, a temperatura mínima foi 0,9 ºC superior à média para todo o mês e a temperatura máxima foi 3,1 ºC superior à média para todo o mês, valores muito longe para se considerar vaga de calor.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mai 2014 às 08:36)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas hoje vi um terra em espanha mais propriamente da andaluzia que chegou aos 35.5 que foi o El Granado que ficava relativamente perto de Alcoutim se existi-se ponte não havendo tem que fazer uma viagem de 1 h e 15 min para la chegar. Esta temperatura foi a mais alta de espanha do dia de hoje já parece verão para aqueles lados



Nao obstante e aínda que a estaçao meteorológica leva o nome de El Granado, em realidade fica um pouco longe da aldeia de El Granado. No seguinte link, premendo nas palavras Posición: ver localización, podes ver a súa exacta localizaçao, a margem  do Guadiana, exactamente na fronteira con Portugal (Pomarao), perto da barragem chamada Chança.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...and&l=4541X&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mai 2014 às 13:11)

Já nos 30,2ºC


----------



## homem do mar (6 Mai 2014 às 19:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao obstante e aínda que a estaçao meteorológica leva o nome de El Granado, em realidade fica um pouco longe da aldeia de El Granado. No seguinte link, premendo nas palavras Posición: ver localización, podes ver a súa exacta localizaçao, a margem  do Guadiana, exactamente na fronteira con Portugal (Pomarao), perto da barragem chamada Chança.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...and&l=4541X&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura



pois isso agora já nao sei


----------



## trepkos (8 Mai 2014 às 15:33)

São lenticulares?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mai 2014 às 16:13)

Dia mais fresco que os da última semana 
28,5ºC neste momento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Mai 2014 às 15:10)

De volta aos dias acima dos 30ºC
30,8ºC neste momento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mai 2014 às 15:26)

31ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2014 às 00:42)

40 km/h, em aumento, a tender para NE, mas de direcção predominante Norte/NW. 17,3ºC em aumento.


----------



## aoc36 (11 Mai 2014 às 15:22)

31 graus em albufeira


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mai 2014 às 12:39)

Mais um dia quente , já com 29ºC
Quarta-feira é que já devo chegar aos 35ºC ou mais


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mai 2014 às 14:20)

*34,3ºC* no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2014 às 14:25)

Manda aí uns ºC cá para cima, que isto anda fresco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mai 2014 às 15:34)

32,4ºc


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2014 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor mas menos que ontem.

Máxima: 28.7ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC
actual: 22.1ºC

Se aparece aí a nortada vá lá disparar a temperatura.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mai 2014 às 21:30)

*35,2ºC *  de máxima hoje no Sítio das Fontes!
Ainda fui lá ver se alguém tinha ateado uma fogueira debaixo da estação, mas não ... estava mesmo era calor por lá! E tudo ok com a estação... sem camada de terra em cima nem nada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2014 às 22:26)

Aqui, rodou o vento para Norte e subiu a temperatura para 23.7ºC, uma noite com lua quase cheia e um  mocho/coruja a cantar no prédio ao lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2014 às 22:18)

Interessantes os extremos térmicos de ontem da estação de *Portimão,Aeródromo*.

*7,6ºC* / *33,5ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2014 às 07:37)

Vento forte de NE com 57,6 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2014 às 09:54)

60,2 km/h.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Mai 2014 às 17:42)

32,6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2014 às 19:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado a forte de leste. Fui o dia mais fresco deste mês.

Máxima: 25.4ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 22.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2014 às 22:47)

Estremoz: primeiro dia do ano com temperatura a ultrapassar os 30 ºC (30,1 ºC às 17h53).

Muita nebulosidade a partir do final da tarde...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 12:02)




----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 13:21)

boa celula com tons de vermelho na zona de montemor


----------



## lsalvador (16 Mai 2014 às 13:52)

Ja deixou trovoada por lá


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 14:04)




----------



## Brunomc (16 Mai 2014 às 14:15)

Aqui em Vendas Novas ainda pingou fraco mas nem apagou o pó..lol
Continua negro a SE/E 
Estou com 24ºC e vento fraco ou mesmo nulo..


----------



## vagas (16 Mai 2014 às 14:32)

Video em Montemor o Novo


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mai 2014 às 14:36)

Aqui choveu agora mais moderado mas não caiu granizo aqui na minha zona..


----------



## trepkos (16 Mai 2014 às 14:50)

david 6 disse:


>



Foi uma bela trovoada e uma bela chuvada.


----------



## lanius (16 Mai 2014 às 17:29)

Em Castro Verde chove bem e com alguma trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mai 2014 às 17:45)

Muita trovoada para a região do Alentejo, principalmente na zona de Castro Verde e a sudoeste de Mértola.

Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2014 às 17:49)

*Últimas descargas eléctricas:* MeteoMoita


----------



## Agreste (16 Mai 2014 às 19:35)

Tudo calmo no sotavento, algumas nuvens e um dia de primavera, mais fresco que os anteriores. Sei que em Portimão está a chover.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mai 2014 às 03:58)

42 km/h NE. 21,0ºC.


----------



## Agreste (19 Mai 2014 às 14:31)

Uma pausa no calor... hoje não chove e mesmo amanhã não deve chover quase nada. Uma semana sobretudo mais fresca. O calor vai regressar rapidamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2014 às 17:15)

Vento forte com rajadas longas e sustentadas na parte alta da cidade, chuvisco.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2014 às 12:56)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Lagoa começou a chover agora.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mai 2014 às 15:39)

Boas,

Por aqui tempo ameno, com uma ou outra célula a passar ao lado e a descarregar no lado espanhol.

Vento fraco a moderado.

A seguir a situação!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2014 às 16:27)

Aguaceiro bem forte em Lagoa agora. E puxado a vento!


----------



## alentejano (20 Mai 2014 às 17:44)

Volta calor......volta sol!............quero o Verão!


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2014 às 17:47)

alentejano disse:


> Volta calor......volta sol!............quero o Verão!



Calma, calma... ainda tens muito tempo (até setembro) para te queixares do calor!
Bem-vindo ao fórum, é sempre um prazer haver aqui no fórum pessoas das terras que conheço e gosto.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 17:49)

alentejano disse:


> Volta calor......volta sol!............quero o Verão!



tens o verão todo para isso , ainda tamos numa época de transição, portanto estes dias de chuva alternados com semanas de sol (como esteve nas ultimas semanas) é normal 

e bem vindo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mai 2014 às 17:53)

V.R.S.A.

Vai chuviscando alternadamente... Em espera pela madrugada!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2014 às 17:53)

Há pouco chuva forte acompanhada de granizo e rajadas de vento fortes e sustentadas. Máxima de 64 km/h.


----------



## alentejano (20 Mai 2014 às 19:33)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas!
já reparam que o ano passado exactamente nesta altura a situação metereologica era quase a mesma que se verifica por estes dias?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2014 às 19:41)

Boas, ai que belo aguaceiro que está a cair neste momento.  Só falta a trovoada, para o mês ficar perfeito.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2014 às 20:31)

6,4mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes, com 57km/h de rajada máxima até agora.

Destaque para os* 75,6km/h* de rajada registados na estação de Carvoeiro às 16h55UTC. Junto ao mar parece que tem sido menos a chuva... tenho 1,6mm acumulados.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Mai 2014 às 20:39)

Aqui está a ser um fiasco, apenas 1,5mm


----------



## Agreste (20 Mai 2014 às 20:39)

Aguaceiros curtos e sem trovoadas. Não sei o que o IPMA está a ver esta noite para colocar o laranja no aviso da precipitação. 

Laranja: 20-40 mm numa hora ou 40-60 em 6 horas...


----------



## Agreste (20 Mai 2014 às 20:48)

em termos de vento as condições degradaram-se consideravelmente, está muito vento lá fora. Isto já não é bem uma noite de primavera.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2014 às 21:55)

*82,1km/h* em Carvoeiro neste momento, com vento médio de 51km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2014 às 21:59)

*98,2km/h* agora! 
Belo "baptismo" da estação...!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2014 às 22:12)

e no Sitio das Fontes, *149,6mm/h* de "rainrate"... levo já *10,8mm* acumulados.


----------



## vitoreis (20 Mai 2014 às 22:22)

Valente aguaceiro tocada a forte ventania na cidade de Faro! Infelizmente não tenho instrumentos para ver os valores de vento e precipitação.

Lindo! Era capaz de ficar a apreciar isto a noite toda!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2014 às 22:29)

Estremoz: aguaceiros moderados ao início da noite


----------



## Agreste (20 Mai 2014 às 22:58)

É tudo muito rápido e desgarrado... 3,2mm na estação do MikeCT.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mai 2014 às 23:22)

Por aqui, o tempo tem vindo agravar-se... aguaceiros momentaneamente fortes e com vento moderado á mistura.

Sem trovoada... essa espero com o evoluir da linha de instabilidade que se apresenta a barlavento...fora o sistema que se apresenta no radar que parece ser multicelular...

Forte aguaceiro outra vez!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mai 2014 às 00:01)

Tem chovido por vezes forte a copiosamente... mas por curtos instantes...

As próximas horas com o aproximar da frente quente deverá dar problemas ás zonas baixas das cidades algarvias devido ao excesso de precipitação...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2014 às 01:00)

]ToRnAdO[;429144 disse:
			
		

> Tem chovido por vezes forte a copiosamente... mas por curtos instantes... As próximas horas com o aproximar da frente quente deverá dar problemas ás zonas baixas das cidades algarvias devido ao excesso de precipitação...



Os períodos de chuva/aguaceiros desta noite estiveram associados à passagem da frente fria associada ao centro de baixas pressões que se encontra posicionado junto ao litoral oeste (em lento deslocamento para nordeste).
A partir de agora, e *especificamente para as regiões do sul*, teremos a passagem ao pós-frontal, com a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros que poderão ser pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada. A situação meteorológica tenderá a desanuviar a partir das primeiras horas da manhã, para voltar a complicar-se novamente ao meio da tarde...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mai 2014 às 02:45)

Vento muito forte!
76 km/h, média de 65.

Edit: A acalmar progressivamente, mas ainda forte.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2014 às 09:27)

Bom dia,

Mais uma boa célula a passar na zona de Carvoeiro esta manhã, com nova rajada elevada, desta vez com *86,9km/h* registados às 08h36 desta manhã.

Estou a ver que a localização do anemómetro vai dar registos bem interessantes de futuro....


----------



## Thomar (21 Mai 2014 às 11:34)

Consultando as imagens de radar do IPMA, está uma linha de instabilidade a atravessar desde Sagres até quase ao alto alentejo no sentido SW/NE. 
E vai entrar outra linha de instabilidade de seguida com a mesma orientação.
Pessoal do Sul, vão ter festa nas próximas horas.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2014 às 11:36)

Thomar disse:


> Consultando as imagens de radar do IPMA, está uma linha de instabilidade a atravessar desde Sagres até quase ao alto alentejo no sentido SW/NE.
> E vai entrar outra linha de instabilidade de seguida com a mesma orientação.
> Pessoal do Sul, vão ter festa nas próximas horas.



Tem sido apenas aguaceiros moderados a fortes e muito vento... trovoada ainda não ouvi nada...
Essa primeira linha já passou por aqui... nada de mais... está mais intensa a Norte de Lagoa. Venha a segunda...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Mai 2014 às 11:48)

Rajada máxima de 63,7 Km/h, chuva nada de especial como sempre


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2014 às 12:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Tem sido apenas aguaceiros moderados a fortes e muito vento... trovoada ainda não ouvi nada...
> Essa primeira linha já passou por aqui... nada de mais... está mais intensa a Norte de Lagoa. Venha a segunda...



Por aqui, o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens, de realçar é o vendaval que se faz sentir por aqui, a trovoada anda desaparecida tadinho do burro querem ver que fica sem os ditos.  Não lembro-me de estar um vendaval destes em pleno Maio, chuva e trovoada sim, agora vento bem perto dos 80 a 100 km/h não recordo-me.

Mais logo, digo quais foram os acumulados de ontem e hoje, por aqui.


----------



## trepkos (21 Mai 2014 às 13:21)

Trovoada a oeste. E volta a chover.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2014 às 13:27)

trepkos disse:


> Trovoada a oeste. E volta a chover.



essa linha de trovoada, chegou aqui a coruche também, e mandou cá uns estoiros


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mai 2014 às 13:39)

Parece estar se a aproximar uma linha de instabilidade moderadamente activa, veremos. Céu negro a oeste.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2014 às 13:57)

Há minutos, a NW de Lagoa:






Esta foi com o telemóvel... à noite já meto as da máquina.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2014 às 14:46)

Estremoz: chuva forte por volta das 14h15, associada à passagem da superfície frontal.

Na imagem do SAT24 configura-se o *centro de baixas pressões secundário nas regiões do interior centro* (o centro de baixas pressões primário encontra-se centrado no noroeste da Península Ibérica) com uma superfície frontal inicial, que varreu todo o sul de Portugal Continental, e posterior linha de instabilidade secundária, mais activa em termos de trovoadas, que foi a que aqui passou com maior intensidade por volta das 14h15 (apenas regime de chuva forte, sem trovoada).


----------



## PedroMAR (21 Mai 2014 às 20:08)

Um belo registo deste final de tarde
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=899531780072225&set=pcb.899532453405491&type=1&theater


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mai 2014 às 22:35)

Uma nova versão da linha de instabilidade desta tarde:






Tamanho original aqui:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/extrematmosfera/14053672287/


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mai 2014 às 16:58)

Vem aí coisa. Este é o cenário por aqui, com 13,2ºC a descer.




Edit: Trovão longínquo, mas nada mais.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2014 às 22:13)

Estremoz: tarde com aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes. Já a noite está a ser de aguaceiros moderados e com contínuos... muita chuva  com 13,1 ºC.






IPMA


----------



## Agreste (22 Mai 2014 às 22:32)

Dia de céu limpo/pouco nublado mas ventoso. Menos frio do que ontem.


----------



## Agreste (23 Mai 2014 às 20:47)

Céu por vezes nublado mas menos ventoso. Um dia de primavera.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2014 às 04:04)

7,3ºC.


----------



## Agreste (24 Mai 2014 às 18:24)

Um dia de sol com vento ao final da madrugada, início da manhã e novamente ventoso agora ao final da tarde. Não está, digamos, calor de praia.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2014 às 23:38)

Alandroal: tempo muito fresco e com vento moderado com rajadas... 12 ºC por agora (a máxima foi de 24 ºC).


----------



## Agreste (25 Mai 2014 às 22:45)

Domingo de sol, ameno, algum vento e uma ou outra nuvem perdida.


----------



## Agreste (26 Mai 2014 às 22:21)

Dia 26 de maio com céu limpo, fresco durante o princípio da manhã e agora à noite. Agradável durante o dia. 

O impulso dos primeiros dias de maio faz com que muitos perguntem pelo tempo mais quente. Ainda não é o tempo de esplanada.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2014 às 00:32)

Estremoz: Maio segue com tempo frio pela manhã... 

Domingo (dia 25) - Temperatura mínima = 6,4 ºC
Segunda-feira (dia 26) - Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2014 às 21:49)

E por Estremoz segue tempo fresco... hoje com a temperatura mínima de 7,7 ºC e temperatura máxima a ficar-se nos 21,8 ºC ...


----------



## Agreste (27 Mai 2014 às 22:05)

Dia 27, Faro: Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, dia bastante ventoso e fresco. Arrefece durante a noite e a manhã também começa fresca.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mai 2014 às 23:03)

Aqui por Silves já chuviscou...


----------



## Agreste (27 Mai 2014 às 23:36)

Informam-me que está a chover em Aljezur.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mai 2014 às 01:06)

Chove fraco com 12,9ºC.


----------



## Agreste (28 Mai 2014 às 11:44)

Dia 28, Faro: Houve precipitação durante a madrugada... entre as 02 e as 04. A manhã decorre com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva. Tempo frio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Mai 2014 às 13:15)

Mais um dia de tempo parvo. 19,5ºC
Nunca mais vem o calor


----------



## Agreste (28 Mai 2014 às 22:15)

Dia 28, Faro: Tarde já de sol e bem mais agradável na temperatura. De novo muito vento.


----------



## alentejano (29 Mai 2014 às 10:24)

Manha linda de sol aqui pelo Alentejo!......Céu azulíssimo e nem uma ponta de vento! espero que assim se mantenha e que aqueça!.......... temperatura actual no centro da cidade: 20,3º


----------



## alentejano (29 Mai 2014 às 17:23)

Tarde morna com algumas nuvens "inofensivas", e um ventinho que se levantou de tarde de oeste!....temperatura na cidade de cerca de 24º!.............ai calor!.calor!!!!!!! por onde andas?


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mai 2014 às 17:25)

Manhã fresca e tarde a aquecer um pouco. Neste momento sigo com 27,2ºC e céu pouco nublado, com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Mai 2014 às 18:06)

Boas tardes! 

Por aqui dia cinzento e algo abafado, de manhã ainda choveu algo, neste momento 19ºC.


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2014 às 23:43)

Dia 29, Faro: Céu practicamente limpo durante todo o dia. Tarde de calor com vento fraco.


----------



## alentejano (30 Mai 2014 às 11:04)

Bons dia desde a planície!...............Por aqui esta uma manha de céu azul com algumas nuvens e um pouco de vento do quadrante norte!............temperatura no centro da cidade de 22.1º; hoje esta prevista uma pequena subida de temperatura!..........ai calor!  calor! quando chegas?.as uvinhas pedem calor!...........as searas pedem calor!.........o montado pede calor!.........


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mai 2014 às 11:29)

....as melancias pedem calor, os melões também


----------



## alentejano (30 Mai 2014 às 11:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> ....as melancias pedem calor, os melões também



Sem duvida!..........foi esquecimento meu! mas como por estas bandas não é fruta que abunde!


----------



## alentejano (30 Mai 2014 às 14:13)

Céu limpou e o vento rodou para nordeste enfraquecendo!.....temperatura 25,1º........será que vamos chegar aos 30º?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mai 2014 às 15:31)

27ºc


----------



## alentejano (30 Mai 2014 às 15:51)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de norte e temperatura de 26,1º....................não chega aos 30º! ..........mas hoje sim já parece final de Maio aqui pela planície!


----------



## Agreste (30 Mai 2014 às 18:27)

Dia 30, Faro: Céu limpo, algum vento de noroeste. Tempo quente, o fim de semana parece ser de praia.


----------



## alentejano (30 Mai 2014 às 20:06)

Céu limpo com vento fraco de noroeste e temperatura de 22,3............a noite vai ainda ser fresca!


----------



## alentejano (30 Mai 2014 às 20:08)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 27ºc



boas tardes!..............fazes alguma ideia quando funcionará de novo a estação da Amareleja? obrigado


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mai 2014 às 20:20)

Não faço a mínima ideia


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mai 2014 às 12:51)

27,6ºC , finalmente começa a aquecer


----------



## alentejano (31 Mai 2014 às 13:33)

Céu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco de norte e temperatura de 26,8............no mercado o sol abrasava! Viva o Verão!( se bem que ainda muito tímido)


----------



## alentejano (31 Mai 2014 às 19:33)

Céu limpo, vento moderado de norte e temperatura de 26.8!................a maxima aqui no centro da cidade foi de 28,7


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2014 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e o calor regressou.

Máxima: 30.3ºC
mínima: 15.7ºC
actual: 24.0ºC


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2014 às 23:04)

Dia 31, Faro, último dia do mês de maio: Céu limpo com alguma nebulosidade muito dispersa no horizonte durante a tarde, particularmente a nordeste. Algum vento também durante a tarde que foi bem quente. Chegámos aos 33ºC em alguns pontos.


----------



## alentejano (3 Jun 2014 às 10:16)

Mais uma manha lindíssima de final de Primavera!.............céu limpo sem vento e uma temperatura já no centro da cidade de 24,2!.............Bom dia a todos!


----------

